# Acorn TV: Shows from Britain, Australian, New Zealand, Canada



## phrelin

We were looking for some good Brit shows and stumbled across *Acorn TV*. They have some great content not only from Britain, but from Australia, New Zealand, Canada, and other countries, one of which I noted in the thread "The Brokenwood Mysteries" - a really great, fun procedural. The app is available on Roku, Apple TV, and Samsung Smart TV. Content is available on Amazon Video as an add-on subscription purchased through Amazon. It can be streamed on any computer or device with a browser. The first month is free then it is $4.99 a month or $49.99 a year.


----------



## Wilf

I have subscribed to Acorn TV for a number of years and can also highly recommend them, especially for Anglophiles. Not only the Roku app, but also the iPad app work very well.


----------



## Nick

Interesting. Last night, I noticed that Acorn TV was a featured
channel on Roku. I'll have to check it out


----------



## John79605

They've just added season 8 of Murdoch Mysteries. I need to subscribe again. Last time I started on the Roku ap but I switched to youtube since my blu-ray players could make Acorn available on all my tvs, not just the one with the Roku.


----------



## jerrylove56

Unfortunately, Acorn programming offering often includes programming that's dated and relabeled by them as "new." We kept them for a couple of years and cancelled after I started to use KODI/XBMC.

While this "dated" programming was okay when we first started watching, after a couple of years the new programming became sparse. The upside is that Acorn introduced us to some great new and old, as they say in UK, programmes.


----------



## SayWhat?

If you can track down "Inside The Line", also called "Between The Lines" on that channel, give it a go. First season is far better than the rest.


----------



## Wilf

jerrylove56 said:


> Unfortunately, Acorn programming offering often includes programming that's dated and relabeled by them as "new." We kept them for a couple of years and cancelled after I started to use KODI/XBMC.


There is plenty of "dated" programing that is good, and plenty of "new" programing that is bad. Between Netflix and Acorn I am in video nirvana.


----------



## jerrylove56

Wilf said:


> There is plenty of "dated" programing that is good, and plenty of "new" programing that is bad. Between Netflix and Acorn I am in video nirvana.


Just was adding my "two cents." We had just stopped watching regularly. Not a big fan of "period" dramas or shows on UK royalty. One has to decide if their programming was worth the cost. I just couldn't see the value anymore. But everyone's test vary.


----------



## seern

A lot of the British shows I watch on Netflix dvd are Acorn productions, may be worth while subscribing.


----------



## phrelin

Acorn TV today received an Emmy Nomination for Outstanding Television Movie for its _Agatha Christie's Poirot: Curtain, Poirot's Last Case. _It's really an hour and a half final in the series. Click here and scroll down to the bottom.


----------



## phrelin

To followup on the above post, Deadline Hollywood reports:



> Acorn TV, the British TV streaming service in North America that's owned by RLJ Entertainment, picked up a nod for Outstanding Television Movie with Agatha Christie's Poirot: Curtain, Poirot's Last Case. This is the final movie in the 25-year history of the beloved series. The acclaimed drama that stars David Suchet has never before been submitted for Emmy consideration and so, scored a nom on its first - and last - time out.
> 
> Certainly in the UK, Suchet is synonymous with the brilliant Belgian detective and portrayed Christie's iconic sleuth in all 70 Poirot stories. Curtain takes place in post-war 1940s England, where an ailing Poirot reunites with Captain Hastings (Hugh Fraser) at Styles, the place where they solved their first murder 30 years prior. Knowing that one of the guests is a killer, Poirot tries to prevent another murder, understanding that his own death is nearing.
> 
> RLJ Entertainment's UK production arm, Acorn Productions, co-produced Curtain, and the final movie had its U.S. Premiere in August 2014 on Acorn TV. While Acorn is billed as a niche service, this only adds to the increasingly high awards profile of streaming services in general along with mastodons Netflix and Amazon.


And I didn't even know Acorn TV existed until this past June.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

That app also has CBS drama and CBS reality


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

I wish Roku would add that channel


----------



## BarkingGhost

This is interesting. The wife and I have owned plenty DVDs and Blu-rays by way of Acorn. Late last year we bought the box set of newly remastered Blu0rays of Poirot. We afre currently in season 13 and they look pretty damn good. I wish they would do Inspector morse like this.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

Yes it only streams live at this time it's owned by FilmOn


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

I hope FilmOn will do that for Canadian channels also


----------



## Steve

Acorn's not streaming here in NY since yesterday morning. The show library appears and is searchable, but after I select an episode of any show the progress bar starts to load and then freezes up. Tried on 2 different Rokus, the iOS app and Windows. I called Acorn customer service and reported it. They passed the issue along to engineering with the promise of a call back at some point.

I wonder if it's an issue local to my ISP? Is Acorn currently working OK for folks in different parts of the country?


----------



## phrelin

Steve said:


> Acorn's not streaming here in NY since yesterday morning. The show library appears and is searchable, but after I select an episode of any show the progress bar starts to load and then freezes up. Tried on 2 different Rokus, the iOS app and Windows. I called Acorn customer service and reported it. They passed the issue along to engineering with the promise of a call back at some point.
> 
> I wonder if it's an issue local to my ISP? Is Acorn currently working OK for folks in different parts of the country?


I didn't see this post yesterday and didn't watch my routine TV shows because we had family visiting last night. But today it is working fine here in Northern California on Comcast.


----------



## Steve

phrelin said:


> I didn't see this post yesterday and didn't watch my routine TV shows because we had family visiting last night. But today it is working fine here in Northern California on Comcast.


Thanks so much for checking. Appreciate it.

I turned off wifi on my iPhone this morning and the Acorn app streamed just fine using cellular, so I believe I've narrowed it down to my ISP, Cablevision. Spoke to someone pretty high up at CV who says their policy is not to throttle anyone, so he passed my issue over to his tech folks. Hopefully they'll figure it out.


----------



## Steve

I'm happy to report the Cablevision tech folks figured out what was wrong. They corrected a peering hiccup on the network node that serves my home and Acorn is streaming again, good as before! :up:


----------



## BarkingGhost

Curious ... at what resolution are they streaming at? I received by Region 2 DVD box set of Inspector Morse and it is, well, minimum DVD quality. I recognize that the original quality probably wasn't there to begin with, or the lapse in originals to what has made it to Region 2 DVD less than what could have been, but I wonder about how good/bad it is on Acorn TV. BTW, we paid <30 pounds sterling to get the Region 2 DVD boxed set to us, which is about $45. This was through amazon.co.uk, respectively. The Region same exact product through amazon.com was $90.


----------



## Steve

BarkingGhost said:


> Curious ... at what resolution are they streaming at? I received by Region 2 DVD box set of Inspector Morse and it is, well, minimum DVD quality. I recognize that the original quality probably wasn't there to begin with, or the lapse in originals to what has made it to Region 2 DVD less than what could have been, but I wonder about how good/bad it is on Acorn TV. BTW, we paid <30 pounds sterling to get the Region 2 DVD boxed set to us, which is about $45. This was through amazon.co.uk, respectively. The Region same exact product through amazon.com was $90.


My Roku stick is plugged into a Pioneer AVR. My wife is streaming a S1 _Poirot _at the moment, in it's original 4:3 aspect ratio, and the Pioneer is reporting 720p input.


----------



## Steve

phrelin said:


> We were looking for some good Brit shows and stumbled across *Acorn TV*. They have some great content, one of which I noted in the thread "The Brokenwood Mysteries" - a really great, fun procedural. If you have a Roku, which we don't, you have an app. Otherwise you have to stream it through a browser. The first month is free.


Thanks again for the suggestion. Finally got around to it, and we really enjoyed the second episode last night. The one in the winery. Looking forward to watching the other 2.

I'm enjoying the New Zealand accent. Seems like they pronounce their short e's like long e's, so Detective Shepherd's name is pronounced "Shee-perd",


----------



## Steve

Watched a couple of _George Gently's_ on Acorn yesterday. Not on a par with _Morse_ or _Lewis_, IMO, buy we enjoyed them.

My wife is hooked on _A Place To Call Home. _She binge-watched the first season over the past 3-4 days.


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> Watched a couple of _George Gently's_ on Acorn yesterday. Not on a par with _Morse_ or _Lewis_, IMO, buy we enjoyed them.


I take that back. We're about 10 episodes in (out of 23), and 3-4 of them have been superb, IMO.


----------



## phrelin

Steve said:


> My wife is hooked on _A Place To Call Home. _She binge-watched the first season over the past 3-4 days.


In case you missed my post in the TV Show Talk thread on this show, you can tell your wife the show was cancelled then picked up.


----------



## Steve

phrelin said:


> In case you missed my post in the TV Show Talk thread on this show, you can tell your wife the show was cancelled then picked up.


She'll be happy to hear this! Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## phrelin

In December Acorn TV is giving many of us a gift or two according to a news release:



> Continuing its tradition of streaming world-class television from Britain and beyond, Acorn TV announces its biggest month yet with five U.S. Premieres being added throughout December. Acorn TV features the return of two of its newest hit series with New Zealand's The Brokenwood Mysteries and Australia's A Place to Call Home, alongside fascinating British tech series Gadget Man, and two new acclaimed drama series with ITV's The Trials of Jimmy Rose and BBC's Prisoners Wives. Available at Acorn.TV and on a variety of devices, Emmy®-nominated Acorn TV premieres lavish, high-quality international productions every week.


Yes, on Monday December 7 *"The Brokenwood Mysteries"* returns and on Monday December 21 "*A Place to Call Home"* returns. These two shows are must-see-tv in our home.


----------



## phrelin

*Acorn TV* is the best bargain in streaming TV right now at $49.99/year or $4.99/month with your first month free. Here's the shows/seasons premiering this month and next month:


----------



## ronton3

Acorn is now available as part of Amazon Prime's new offerings on the Firetv. I have enjoyed British stuff for years and will now give this a try.


----------



## phrelin

Acorn TV is the best bargain in streaming TV right now at $49.99/year or $4.99/month with your first month free. Here are some of the shows/seasons premiering this month and next month:










In case you didn't notice, apparently the Austrailan series "Janet King" premiering on Acorn TV in February stars Marta Dusseldorp, who we all know stars in "A Place to Call Home". "Janet King" has already been renewed for a second series ("series"="season" in Australia).


----------



## phrelin

Either it's me or Acorn TV is having problems arranging and announcing its release dates. But new shows include ones not only from Britain, but from New Zealand, Italy and Australia. For February these are already available or will be released this month:

















"The Life of Verdi" will be premiered February 29 (yes, it's one of those months). Much to my frustration this one has been delayed until March:


----------



## phrelin

According to various confusing news releases it appears that the following will be added to Acorn TV in March:


----------



## phrelin

When searching around for a better source for what's new on streaming TV for March, I found a comprehensive listing for Acorn TV at TV Insider which included the following - I've added links to information on the listings:

*Available March 4*
_The Lilac Bus_ (Irish Friday Feature)

*Available March 7*
_The Hanging Gale_ (4 episode miniseries, Irish)
_Father Ted_ (Series 1-3, Irish)
_Troubles_ (2 episode miniseries, Irish)

*Available March 11*
_Anner House_ (Irish Friday Feature)

*Available March 14*
_Janet King_ (Series 1, exclusive U.S. premiere)
_Kingdom_ (Series 1-3)

*Available March 18*
_Turning Green_ (Irish Friday Feature)

*Available March 2*1
_Moving On_ (a British television anthology series, 40 episodes)
_Vera_ (Series 6, exclusive US premiere)

*Available March 25*
_The Trench_ (Friday Feature)

*Available March 28*
_Very British Problems_ (Series 1, exclusive US premiere)

I'm not quite sure why Acorn TV doesn't send out a single monthly news release listing like this.


----------



## phrelin

As of today we have (click on picture to see listings for the entire Irish Playlist):


----------



## phrelin

We have new offerings at Acorn TV from Australia, Britain, and
Ireland. Some of these have episodes already available, others
premier later this month.










_Jack Irish_ is a 2016 Australian television drama series and series
of television movies adapted from the detective novels by Peter
Temple. The series stars Emmy and SAG Award Winning actor
Guy Pearce in the lead role of Jack Irish, a former criminal
lawyer turned private investigator and debt collector, and Marta
Dusseldorp (_A Place to Call Home_, _Janet King_) who plays his
romantic interest radio personality Linda Hiller.










Created by Emmy winner and multi BAFTA award-winning writer
Jimmy McGovern (_Cracker, Hillsborough, The Street_) for the
BBC, _Moving On_ is a critically acclaimed series of stand-alone
contemporary dramas. The series explores complex issues from
addiction, to depression; the life of a soldier's wife, to the pain
of a loved one lost. Lies that should never have been spoken
to truths that are hard to hear all linked by the common theme
of characters who reach a turning point in life... and then move on.










An all-star cast brings to life the triumphs and heartbreaks of a
generation of young people in 1960s UK. Written by BAFTA
award-winning writer Paula Milne, White Heat depicts a time of
considerable political and social turmoil as well as the long-term
effects of the tumult. Starring Claire Foy (_Wolf Hall_), Lindsay
Duncan (_About Time_), Juliet Stevenson (_The Politician's Wife_),
Sam Claffin (_The Hunger Games_), MyAnna Buring (_Ripper Street_),
and David Gyasi (_Interstellar_).










Pam Ferris (_Call the Midwife_), Sarah Lancashire (_Last Tango in_
_Halifax_), and Thomas Craig (_Murdoch Mysteries_) co-star in
this long-running UK drama set in a fictional Yorkshire town.
Warmhearted and humane, the series follows a group of nurses
who are fiercely dedicated to both their jobs and their families.










Officer Nick Barron (Adrian Holmes, _Arrow_, _Smallville_) patrols the
streets of Montreal with Station 19's newest squad member, Ben
Chartier (Jared Keeso, _Falling Skies_, _Elysium_). Back on the job
after a shooting incident, guilt-ridden Nick immediately clashes
with overzealous Ben. Absorbing and authentic, with an
outstanding ensemble cast, this award-winning drama follows first
responders beyond the crime scenes and into their own messy
lives. NOT AVAILABLE IN CANADA.










Cutting-edge Victorian science meets cunningly plotted mystery
in this award-winning Canadian TV drama. All-new season 9
now available. Not Available in Canada.










Christopher Lee (_The Lord of the Rings_) and Patrick MacNee
(_The Avengers_) star as the perennial favorite detectives
Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson in a series of suspenseful
and gripping mysteries.










In this 2015 Irish TV series, car dealer Frank Mallon (Adam Fergus)
is watching his life fall apart around him. His wife has left, his
cars aren't selling, and his teenage daughter is out of control.
When bank manager Desmond Rane (Aidan McArdle) tells
Frank he's in financial trouble and about to lose everything,
Frank devises a plan to fix his money problems while also getting
revenge on the people who make his life miserable. But when a
kidnapping goes awry, the blacklash that occurs leaves a drastic
and catastrophic effect on the entire town.










Writer and historian Dr. Helen Castor (_She-Wolves_, _Medieval _
_Lives_) explores the life and death of Joan of Arc. Joan was a
legendary female warrior, but where amidst the legend is the
real Joan the teenage peasant girl who achieved the seemingly
impossible? Hear Joan's own words in a court manuscript from
her trial, and follow along as Helen deciphers Joan's true story.


----------



## phrelin

We have new offerings at Acorn TV from Australia, Britain, and Ireland. Some of these have
episodes already available, others premier later this month.


----------



## phrelin

New offerings from Acorn TV:


----------



## phrelin

> *In August*,
> 
> Acorn TV features the Acorn TV Original Series...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*Agatha Raisin* (8/1)...
> 
> ...a refugee from the London PR world who in the pilot for
> an eight-episode mystery series enters a quiche-making
> contest in her new town, only to be named a suspect when
> one of the savory pastries is used to kill someone,
> starring Ashley Jensen (_Catastrophe_, Ugly Betty);
> 
> plus the critically-acclaimed French drama series
> called* "France's answer to Broadchurch"* - _Deadline Hollywood_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*The Disappearance* (8/15)
> 
> ...focusing on the police investigation of a missing
> teenage girl, starring Alix Poisson (_The Returned_);
> 
> along with the star-studded British drama...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*The Syndicate: All or Nothing* (8/22)
> 
> ...as the staff at a rundown, nearly bankrupt British
> estate form a lottery pool and win £14 million, turning
> the residents' Upstairs Downstairs dynamic on its head.
> Cara Theobold, who played maid Ivy on _Downton Abbey_, stars.;
> 
> and the return of "Acorn's superior legal drama" (TV Guide)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*Janet King* (8/29),
> 
> starring Marta Dusseldorp (_A Place to Call Home_).


And it looks like the 2016 Fall Season on Acorn TV will start with some interesting shows.

*In September:*



> *800 Words*
> 
> Season 1 (Exclusive U.S. Premiere, Mon., Sept 5)
> 
> *Logie Award winners for Best Actor (Erik Thomson) and
> Most Outstanding Newcomer (Melina Vidler)
> 
> Australia's #1 drama series follows a recently widowed
> father (Erik Thomson, _Packed to the Rafters_) who quits
> his job as a popular 800-word columnist for a top-selling
> Sydney newspaper. Over the internet he buys a house on
> an impulse in a remote New Zealand seaside town. He
> then has to break the news to his two teenage kids, who
> just lost their mom, and now face an even more uncertain
> future. But the colorful and inquisitive locals ensure his
> dream of a fresh start does not go to plan. (8 episodes)





> *The Secret Agent *
> (Exclusive U.S. Premiere, Mon., Sept 12-14)
> 
> *"Fascinating. It's unusual for a costume drama *
> *to feel quite so contemporary. **** [Four Stars]"* - _The Telegraph_
> 
> An explosive and heart-breaking adaptation of Joseph
> Conrad's classic novel of terrorism, espionage and betrayal.
> In 1886 London, Verloc (Toby Jones, _Detectorists_) runs a
> seedy sex shop in the heart of Soho. Unbeknown to his loyal
> wife Winnie (Vicky McClure, _Line of Duty_), Verloc also works
> for the Russian embassy, spying on a group of London anarchists.
> The Russians are furious with the English establishment's indifference
> to the anarchist threat gripping the rest of Europe. So Verloc is
> assigned a mission: blow up the Greenwich Observatory and
> make it look like a terrorist attack to provoke a crackdown.
> Should he fail, Verloc's real identity as a spy will be exposed
> to his vicious comrades.
> The miniseries co-stars Tom Goodman-Hill (_Humans_),
> Stephen Graham (_Boardwalk Empire_), and Ian Hart (_Harry_
> _Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone_). (3 episodes)





> *Capital*
> (Streaming Exclusive, Mon., Sept 19)
> 
> *"A brilliant portrait of London life"* -_The Guardian_
> *"Beautifully written, superbly performed"* -_The Times_
> *"Hugely moving and outrageously funny"* -_The Observer_
> 
> From the makers of _Broadchurch_ and _Humans_ and based
> on John Lanchester's best-selling novel, _Capital_ is a witty,
> colorful and sharply observed drama about the interconnected
> lives of a diverse group of characters linked to a fictional street.
> One day, the street's residents all receive an anonymous postcard
> through their front doors bearing a simple message:
> ............."We want what you have"..........
> Who is behind the anonymous hate campaign? And what do
> they want? As the mystery of the postcards deepens, interweaving
> stories reveal lives filled with love and loss, fear and greed, fortune
> and envy, and at its heart, family and home. The miniseries stars
> Toby Jones, Gemma Jones _(Harry Potter_ films, _Sense & Sensibility_),
> and Rachael Stirling (_Detectorists_). (4 episodes)





> *Agatha Christie's And Then There Were None *
> (Streaming Exclusive, Mon., Sept 26)
> 
> *"Astoundingly and almost absurdly entertaining&#8230;*
> *As addictive as anything likely to air on either side of the Atlantic this year.*" - _Variety_
> 
> This new, landmark BBC adaptation of the best-selling novel
> of all-time features Aidan Turner (_Poldark, The Hobbit trilogy_),
> Charles Dance (_Game of Thrones_), Anna Maxwell Martin (_The Bletchley Circle_),
> Sam Neill (_Jurassic Park_), Miranda Richardson (_Harry Potter films, Sleepy Hollow_),
> Douglas Booth (_Great Expectations_), Maeve Dermody (_Serangoon Road_),
> Burn Gorman (T_URN: Washington's Spies_), Toby Stephens (_Black Sails, Jane Eyre_)
> , and Noah Taylor (_Game of Thrones_). The gripping miniseries follows a dinner party
> on an isolated island where the guests start dying one by one. (3 episodes)


Remember *Acorn TV* offers a free 30-day trial and thereafter is just $4.99/month or $49.99/year. Adding exclusive new programs every week and featuring a deep library of mysteries, dramas, and comedies with no set end dates, IMHO Acorn TV is a remarkable offering for the price.


----------



## Steve

phrelin said:


> IMHO Acorn TV is a remarkable offering for the price.


Couldn't agree with your more. In addition to the shows you mention above, over the past month we've watched and enjoyed the most recent seasons of _Vera_, _Brokenwood Mysteries_ and _Inspector George Gently_. All very entertaining, IMHO.


----------



## phrelin

For those that might be interested, in the TV Show Talk forum area I've started the thread *"800 Words" on Acorn TV - the family show we've needed* as my wife and I really enjoyed the first episodes.


----------



## phrelin

*IN OCTOBER:*



> *Casanova*
> 
> Miniseries premieres October 3. David Tennant, Peter O'Toole, and Rose Byrne
> star in this miniseries that follows the world's most notorious lothario from the streets
> of Venice to the salons of pre-revolution Paris, and on to the London court of George III.
> Fast paced and edgy, the story alternates between the gripping love triangle involving
> the young Casanova, Henriette, and her husband, Grimani and the swan song of the
> world's most notorious lothario.





> *Count Arthur Strong*
> 
> Series premieres October 3. Inspired by Count Arthur Strong's Radio Show!,
> this BBC sitcom is written by and stars Steve Delaney as Count Arthur Strong,
> an elderly, pompous, out-of-work actor with delusions that he is a show-business legend.


.


> *The Code Series 2*
> 
> The Australian, award-winning political thriller returns October 10 with six new episodes which premiered
> on the Australian Broadcasting Corporation September 21. Hoping to escape the storm they
> unleashed at the end of season one, Jesse (Ashley Zukerman) and Ned (Dan Spielman) are confronted with the
> terrifying possibility of being extradited to the United States to face serious charges in an American court.
> Fortunately for the Banks brothers, Australian National Security is sitting on an explosive case they cannot crack, an
> Jesse just might be the man to solve it.
> 
> Series 1 which also starred Lucy Lawless is available for viewing now.





> *Boomers*
> 
> Series 2 premieres October 10. This BBC One sitcom follows the ups and downs of
> three late middle-aged recently retired (or due to retire) couples who live in Thurnemouth,
> 'Norfolk's only west-facing resort'. Starring Philip Jackson (Agatha Christie's Poirot, Raised
> by Wolves), Alison Steadman (Pride & Prejudice), and Stephanie Beacham (Coronation Street).
> Series 1 is available now





> *19-2*
> 
> Series 3 of this popular Canadian drama premieres October 24. Officer Nick Barron
> (Adrian Holmes, Arrow, Smallville) patrols the streets of Montreal with Station 19's
> newest squad member, Ben Chartier (Jared Keeso, Falling Skies, Elysium). Back on
> the job after a shooting incident, guilt-ridden Nick immediately clashes with overzealous
> Ben. Absorbing and authentic, with an outstanding ensemble cast, this award-winning
> drama follows first responders beyond the crime scenes and into their own messy lives.
> 
> Series 1 and 2 are available for viewing now.





> *Brief Encounters*
> 
> The series premieres October 31. Premiering in Britain on ITV in July 2016,
> the story is loosely based on Gold Group International CEO Jacqueline Gold's
> 1995 memoir, _Good Vibrations_. In the early 1980s, four British women answer
> an ad for a sales job selling exotic lingerie and other 'marital aids,"and they
> kick off a sexual revolution in their community. As their business grows, they
> become savvy professional women, but their newfound independence comes
> at a price as they wrestle with the pressures of husbands, family, and a changing
> society. This comedy-drama has become known for its innuendo, twists and
> comedy and has been well received by critics gaining 8.4 out of 10 on IMDB.





> *A Very British Coup*
> 
> Premieres October 31. Truthfully I was puzzling over why they were now bringing us this
> 1988 series until I read the plot description on Wikipedia.
> 
> Harry Perkins, an unassuming, working class, very left-wing Leader of the Labour Party
> and Member of Parliament for Sheffield Central, becomes Prime Minister in March 1991.
> The priorities of the Perkins Government include dissolving all newspaper monopolies,
> withdrawal from the North Atlantic Alliance, removing all American military bases on UK soil,
> unilateral nuclear disarmament, and true open government. Newspaper magnate Sir George
> Fison, with allies within British political and civil service circles, moves immediately to
> discredit him, with the United States the key, but covert, conspirator. The most effective of the
> Prime Minister's domestic enemies is the aristocratic Sir Percy Browne, Head of MI5, whose
> ancestors "unto the Middle Ages" have exercised subtle power behind the scenes. However
> Harry finds support in Joan Cook, a loyal Member of Parliament (MP) and Home Secretary; and
> Thompson, Perkins' Press Secretary; Inspector Page, his Head of Security and Sir Montague
> Kowalski, the Government Chief Scientific Adviser. It provides an intimate view of the machinations
> of a particularly British political conspiracy.
> 
> The series is set in 1991 and 1992, which was then the near future from when it was made (1988),
> with a King as the British monarch (the royal cypher on one of the Prime Minister's red boxes is shown
> as "C III R," suggesting that the monarch is Charles III, the current Prince of Wales).
> 
> It seems like this is an appropriate year to resurrect this show.





> *Under Capricorn*
> 
> Miniseries premieres October 31. In 1831, young Irishman Charles Adare (Peter Cousens) arrives in New South Wales, Australia, eager to make his fortune and make it fast. But what he finds are secrets that won't stay buried. A classic story of unspoken passion and jealousy erupting into a life and death struggle.


Remember Acorn TV offers a free 30-day trial and thereafter is just $4.99/month or $49.99/year. Adding exclusive new programs every week and featuring a deep library of mysteries, dramas, and comedies with no set end dates, IMHO Acorn TV is a remarkable offering for the price. In addition to those listed above, they will be adding some documentaries and movies this month as they do every month.


----------



## phrelin

From *Close to the Enemy Trailer: Here's Your Next Very British, Very Sexy Historical Drama* _Vulture_ article which has the Acorn TV extended trailer:



> Sometimes you just need to surround yourself with comfort: a cup of tea, some toast, a soft blanket, and perhaps, a sexy British TV drama that takes place in a bombed-out London hotel in the wake of World War II. You're going to have to get the tea, toast, and the blanket yourself, you lazy person, but luckily, Acorn TV has you covered on that last part. The British TV-focused streaming service is importing Close to the Enemy to the U.S., with weekly installments starting on November 14. The seven-episode series, which will also air on BBC2 in the U.K., has everything you could ever want in a sexy British historical drama: stiff men in suits, hotel room hookups, and a cast that includes Jim Sturgess, Alfie Allen, Alfred Molina, August Diehl, and even Angela Bassett playing the piano.


And here's the BBC2 short trailer:


----------



## phrelin




----------



## Steve

Haven't seen it yet, but today's NYT "Watching" e-mail recommends watching _Cracker_, an older series that I notice is available to stream on Acorn TV:

http://www.nytimes.com/watching/recommendations/cracker?


----------



## Billzebub

Steve said:


> Haven't seen it yet, but today's NYT "Watching" e-mail recommends watching _Cracker_, an older series that I notice is available to stream on Acorn TV:
> 
> Cracker


Watched it years ago, great series


----------



## Steve

Billzebub said:


> Watched it years ago, great series


Agree. We watched 24 out of 25 episodes so far. Love it.


----------



## phrelin

It's back...


----------



## Steve

Really enjoyed _Winter_ on Acorn. Pilot was a OK, IMO, but followed by a very well-written and well-acted 6-episode story.


----------



## phrelin

Steve said:


> Really enjoyed _Winter_ on Acorn. Pilot was a OK, IMO, but followed by a very well-written and well-acted 6-episode story.










We also really enjoyed the series.


----------



## Steve

No signs of another season in the works. Fingers-crossed, tho.


----------



## Steve

Thought _DNA _on Acorn was pretty good. _The Level _is another good one_._ The 6th and final episode should be available Monday, 1/9.

Seasons 1 & 2 of _Line of Duty_ are available on Acorn. I found season 3 on Hulu. Without a doubt, this has to be my "desert island" police procedural. 17 episodes that kept me on the edge of my seat. Writing and acting of the highest quality, IMHO.


----------



## phrelin

Beginning St. Patrick's Day, a 2017 Irish drama:


----------

